# leaking portafilter baby class



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Help when pulling a shot water seems to be dripping into it from around the portafilter could be the gasket or something more serious

Gaz


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

This sounds like a gasket needs to be replaced

Are you able to turn the portafilter handle further than you used to be able to?

Replacing the gasket can be done yourself pretty cheaply and very easily

*This link* gives you the basic steps required


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

that sounds like a good first step I've the machine apart before to fit a silvia wand

Any idea where can I order the gaskets from now

Gaz


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

does sound like the filter gasket has failed, get a replacement and should be ok

mark


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> does sound like the filter gasket has failed, get a replacement and should be ok
> 
> mark


thanks Mark is there a problem getting the parts now that gaggia have gone pear shape or are they a standard part for this size of filter

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try *this link* from Happy Donkey


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers Glenn will hold fire until I order something else from there I begrudge paying the postage on such a small item. Shouldn't be too long though got my eye on a mc2 grinder lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Found an extra one here that you'd be welcome to.

I ordered 3 or 4 last time I placed an order

PM me your address and I will zip it out to you


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers Glenn pm on the way just checked the gasket hard as nails

Gaz


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Glenns gasket will gibe your machine a new lease of life! Nice one for sending a new one Glenn!

Lee


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hoping so Lee must admit had the Gaggia on a bit of a whim really about 18 months ago (tea drinker up till then) but have been bitten by the bug now. problem is the rest of the family wont drink instant now,only lattes so the machine is working overtime. like i say decent grinder next then save some pennies.

Gaz


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

It should be fine. You may struggle to remove the old one. They can be a bit of a bugger! If it gives you trouble the best tool is a bradall along with a flat head screwdriver. Just persevere, it will come off eventually! Don't be tempted to use a hammer though as the boiler sits directly over the group head and it won't do the boiler gasket much good!

It's usally best to do it every 6-8 months if it gets heavy use, other than that once a year. Also, keep the portafilter locked in the group when the machine is on, and out when the machine is off. You'll find that this will improve the group seal/gasket life too!

Any problems just post!









Lee


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

H Glennn

gasket finally arrived today

problem with the post pm on its way

Fitted without any problems in fact the old one came out without too much effort and now NO MORE LEAKS

Thanks very much to Glenn and all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

:good:Brilliant. I'm glad it arrived, is installed and working as it should

:bad:to the mail system though for charging you an extra 8p


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Just to say I don't know your cleaning methods, but I had drips like you. It was just the machine telling me "clean the group head you lazy git" a stiff brush a soak of the shower screen etc and the drips stopped. If that didn't work replace gasket.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

most common fault on the baby range is a decayed filter seal, this is normally caused by leaving the handle in machine while still switched on, i sell the seals on ebay if required.

mark


----------

